# Cardio assist devices



## dphillips (Jul 21, 2012)

What CPT code is everyone using for insertion of the Impella 2.5 device? I have seen some use 93799, 33999, and 92970. We also bill the Tandem heart and are not sure what code to use for this either. Please help on this as all these different Cardio assist devices are very confusing! 


Thanks! 
Dawn CPC, CCC


----------



## rpcarrillo (Jul 23, 2012)

The manufacturer's recommendation is to bill 33999 for Impella and our research concurs with their recommendation. Other CPT codes come close, but not close enough to accurately describe this procedure at this point in time.


----------



## dphillips (Jul 25, 2012)

OK thanks! What about the Tandem heart? Any ideas on this??


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 25, 2012)

Percutaneous Tandem Heart is 0048T for percutaneous placment and 0050T for removal. If not percutaneous, then 33975 and 33976.


----------



## dphillips (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks very much for the help. This makes it a little less confusing.

Dawn CPC, CCC


----------

